# Pro Klean trolls breath



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Fallout remover

It's cheap on fleabay. I'm sure I saw a thread a while back, somebody mentioned they had bought some. Just wondering if anybody has any feedback or I'm I just wasting money on a rubbish product

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What's the price?
Gonz.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

5 litres £23 delivered
Or for £28 get 5 litres of snow foam too


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's not a bad price, it's probably an ok product. Worth a go and maybe post a review so we can see how you got on?
I managed to get 5 litres of Auto Smart Red7 for £28 for a comparison. 

Gonz.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd give that a go! Why not?

Also, have you seen the hilarious spray trigger photo...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JMorty said:


> I'd give that a go! Why not?
> 
> Also, have you seen the hilarious spray trigger photo...


????????????

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Cookies said:


> ????????????
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Haha!

Do they not know how cumbersome that would be? Especially when it starts to run out!?!


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I've run a few tests on this over the weekend after buying 15 litres for £40.00. I ran a test against Korrosol, IronX, Dragons Breath and Auto Finesse Iron Out. The results on a bonnet showed it worked reasonably well. I run some side by side tests on wheels today and it was pretty poor against the Korrosol and Dragons Breath. It was odd that on a bonnet I got some quite reasonable results, but the wheel test showed it was nowhere near as effective as others.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info ICBM. Is it worth it for the price? Not sure now


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I will post some pictures on Monday. On the paintwork it actually seemed to do okay. On the wheels today, I would have said no, even for the huge quantity you get, the actual bleeding was really poor. In one of the photos I think it is against the Dragons Breath, the difference is huge. I would think you would need 5 times as much as you would of one of the established products.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Cool. Thanks again for the info. Shame at that price though


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That trigger looks like one with the long hose. So the 5L container sits on the ground the the head pulls out of it with house attached.


----------

